# .cue files



## djwoody (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi.
I have an MP3 file which is the length of a full CD and also the .cue file for it.

Which free program will I need in order to burn this MP3 and .cue file to disc with all the necessary track numbers? 

Chris


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

This might be of help.......Took this from the Wikapedia article on the subject. 

* Play on Windows PC
o Winamp with
+ CUE Player Plug-In (in_cue.dll). Winamp 5.3 only works with v0.56.
+ mp3cue Plugin (gen_mp3cue.dll)
o 1by1 MP3 player with many features, including reading cue files.
o MPlayer can read .cue files with cue:// type URL (with bug: mplayer can't open any cuesheet not having FILE as the first line)
o foobar2000 has native support for cue sheets.

* Play on CD by burning image
o cdrecord/cdrtools (free software)
o Nero Burning ROM (Select 'Burn Image to Disk')
o CDRWIN
o Exact Audio Copy
o Burrrn (freeware)
o K3b
* Play with .cue-compatible media players
o foobar2000
+ By using foobar2000's Converter plugin, CUE files can be split into individual files of any format. This is handy for those with whole albums in lossless formats which come with cue sheets.
o Amarok
o FLAC can embed a whole cuesheet into metadata block of flac audio files
o Xbox Media Center
* Play on portable media players
o Rockbox


----------



## djwoody (Sep 27, 2006)

So do any of these help me burn a CD or split up the MP3 file into smaller files?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Usually MP3s don't come with a .cue file. Only CDs or DVDs that have been copied fully (an image of the disc) comes with a .cue file.

Where did you get these files? And of what music is it?


----------



## alnhelzz (May 16, 2007)

DJ

I use a programme called MP3DirectCut. You can find it at:

h**p://mpesch3.de1.cc/mp3dc.html (replace the ** with tt)

It's a tiny programme but it works!

After you have installed it, here are the basic instructions for splitting a file:
-Make sure you have the .cue file and the .mp3 file in the same directory
-Open the application and then open (File.Open) the .cue file. It should then show a semi-graphical representation of your file, split up into the segments (songs)
-Now save the split file (File.Save Split). An option box will open asking you for the destination directory and the file naming conventions, as well as asking if you want the ID3 tags
-Press OK. A 100Mb file (based on my experience) will take about 4 minutes to split and save

And voila - you are done!!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

talk about an


----------



## alnhelzz (May 16, 2007)

I was confronted with a .cue file and a 100Gb .mp3, and was struggling to remember how to break it up... Googling turned up this thread, and a search of programmes I had downloaded turned up the aforementioned application.

Given that it was on the second page of the google results, I thought I would at the least do the courtesy of completing the story.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

No need to worry.I know what to do.Go here:-

http://www.download.com/PowerISO/3000-2646-10439118.html?part=dl-PowerISO&subj=uo&tag=button

Download PowerISO and install it.In the end associate it with every file type,it lists.Start the program and ignore the registration nag.Now you will get a screen like the one I have attached.Now,the best part.You want to see what are the contents of the file before burning it to CD.Hmmmm.....No problem.Just mount the image.Here is how to do it:-

1)Click on "Tools" and highlight "Virtual Drive".
2)Highlight "Set Number of Drives" and select 1.
3)Now open "My Computer".You will see that there is one more virtual drive added.
4)Right click on the virtual drive,highlight PowerISO and select "Mount Image to Virtual Drive" or something like that.Browse to the file and Click "Open".
5)Now,this will mount the image in the drive making it think that there is a CD in the drive when it is only an image!

Browse the contents of the file.Everything perfect?Ok,lets burn it:-

1)Insert an empty CD in the CD ROM.
2)Open PowerISO.
3)On the top,you will see an icon written "Burn".
4)Click on it.
5)Browse to the file and select it.
6)Adjust the burning speed and other options according to your preferences and click "Burn"

Congratulations!You have burnt the disc.Now you can play it wherever you want and whenever you wish.You can also mount the images to save the cost of a CD but burning a CD will be much more convenient.After you have done this,please report me back for any problems or questions.I will be open to you.Good Luck.


----------



## eric61 (Jul 10, 2008)

I disagree with most of this info. I believe all burning programs that burn any raw data can burn images ex Record Now. If the option image burning is selected and your desired is supposedly not compatible(not found) type the filenames first three or four letters and you will see it. Secondly cue files are only for statistics and can be read simply by using notepad(no special program and not hard at all). You will not have to burn any CUE files to burn an image(it just lets you know advanced details. So, if you see a cue file and dont know what to do when trying to burn an image,leave the file and burn the:BIN,GI,ISO,UDI,etc p.s. you can also mount if you have no CD-R's.

Any disagreements post on page and/or email, for knowledgeable remarks/critiques. Thanks [email protected]


----------

